# Solved: DirectX error message on start up of Call Of Duty 2



## animator_ (Jul 10, 2007)

I have DirectX 9.0c installed but I keep getting the message...


----------



## ACA529 (Nov 16, 2005)

A little bit more info would be nice....


----------



## animator_ (Jul 10, 2007)

Ok, I don't know what's relevant exactly, but I have XP and I installed the game successfully but when I try opening the single or multi player icon it begins to load and then I receive this message:



And when I refer to the FAQ, they check if you have direcx 9.0c and the correct drivers....and i seem to have everything in place..


----------



## animator_ (Jul 10, 2007)

http://www.intel.com/support/graphics/intel945g/sb/cs-021832.htm


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

Your graphic card cannot handle it because its onboard and its very bad for games. I would recommend you to buy a decent video card.


----------

